

DebiaN vs Ubuntu as a base system (for a cultural hacker). - sefu_fuller

pros and cons<p>which has a smaller base system? (i think debian has a smaller base system than ubuntu. although ubuntu server is pretty lean.)<p>which has an easier config? (i don't want to spend a week. 1 business day max. 4 hours.)<p>which one has lower energy usage? (i think canonical (and intel) have made laptops a high 
priority...where is debian in this regard? i am ignorant.)<p>better philosphy? (i think the debian way makes more sense. as a ubuntu user, i hold back my non critical patches for at least a year anyway. which debian variant is close to this upgrade pattern?)<p>repository uptimes? (the couple times i've left debian it was because the repos were 404ing at crucial times.)<p>right now i'm in xfce4 using the gala wm with plank. (probably the most inspirational desktop i've had since zenwalk '07-08 (a powerful time in computing for me). if only pkgsrc would've worked i would've used it longer.)<p>i want a system with the least amount of cruft. whatever services and modules i can tear away, i need to doit.<p>whats the init script wars about? do they affect me really?
======
grumps
I used Ubuntu for a few years off and on. I got fed up with Ubuntu One and
some of the goings on with Ubuntu. I switched to Debian Wheezy.

Ubuntu is a bit easier to setup, for example, most printers are plug and play
on Ubuntu. It takes several extra steps with CUPS to get Debian printing.

I think you'd have to weight your questions to come out with an answer. The
above seem to cause a dead even decision when I go through your questions in
my head.

------
factorialboy
They're basically the same but better hardware support lead me to Ubuntu. This
is because Ubuntu repos / installers by default include more drivers.

I use XFCE with Ubuntu for a lightweight desktop and have disabled "Ubuntu
One" and some other bloatware.

------
aiurtourist
If you want "least amount of cruft," which is strictly perceptual, then Debian
is the way to go.

If you want Linux and you simply to get work done regardless of ideology,
Ubuntu is the way to go.

------
onlyup
Switched to Debian awhile ago and found it annoying that a lot of things
online are now Ubuntu specific (guides, etc) so some small things are
different. I'll probably install Ubuntu again soon.

